# trigger on ruger



## Snookpimpin (Jan 24, 2017)

i have a ruger model 77 mark ii in 30-06 and would like to lighten the trigger up A LOT. I have done some research and they all seem to have heavy triggers. in one post they said just buy an aftermarket trigger(what brand?) and other ppl said just to polish it down. what should I do? and what kind of cost would I be looking at?


----------



## jmoser (Jan 24, 2017)

Lots of options for replacement triggers starting at <$100 for Rifle Basix which many folks like.

Hard to get a gunsmith to work on anything for much less than that but make some calls in your area and check youtube for 'DIY' trigger jobs.

Worked on my 77/22 myself but I'm sure the centerfire models are different.

Another reason I really like the new Savage rifles with factory Accutrigger.

http://www.eabco.com/ruger-triggers.html


----------



## Clemson (Jan 24, 2017)

Use a Timney and be done with it.  If you are handy and understand the mechanics of rifles, you can likely change it out yourself.  If not, take it to a gunsmith.  I charge $50 to set one up.

Bill Jacobs


----------



## Snookpimpin (Jan 24, 2017)

thank you.  I have read up on timmy triggers think I will go that route


----------



## antharper (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a 7mm in same gun and have always hated the trigger , I ordered a timney trigger and installed it and I forget exactly what it was but something needed to be cut , I think it was on the safety I will put it back on and take a picture and see if someone can offer some advice


----------

